# Advice please



## russi666 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi all,
Me and my partner are exploring the possibility of moving to Spain, possibly around 18 months time. I'm 26, my partner is 24 and we have been together for 9 years. We were thinking of Cyprus, as I already have family who are expats there, but have decided it's not for us. It's a beautiful place, but it's just not Spain. We don't have a job to go to over there, and from browsing the forum, I understand it is quite grim on the employment front there. We have some savings put away, but not enough for us to feel comfortable. I'm looking to have enough for a year there at least. But hopefully make a good go of it. Anyway, after mildly dabbling in self employment over here (weekends only, full time job through the week) I have a taste for it. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas of something me and my partner could go into together? Not looking to make a killing. Enough to get by would suffice initially. All comments welcome. 
Thanks in advance
Russ


----------



## lavidabuena (Nov 27, 2013)

It would be helpful to know what are your and your partner's specialties. Any specific industries you have experience with? What are your skills?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Russ

Sorry to be negative but as you've seen elsewhere on here, in the present economic climate there is practically zero chance of finding a job once you get here. As for starting your own business, I know of many couples who have worked their socks off to no avail - not because they didn't have great ideas, but because the economic climate just isn't right. 

You're probably aware that you would have to pay "autonomo" (social security contributions) every month even if you don't earn a cent? I believe there is now a honeymoon period for new businesses where this is just €50 a month each, but then it would go up to over €500 for the two of you. Without it, you have no health cover.

About the only area of work that is expanding in Spain is the teaching of foreign languages by native speakers of those languages. As I understand it there is no shortage in the most popular areas, like Barcelona or Seville, but in other less well known places it is still possible to find work provided you have an approved qualification. So maybe, just maybe, if you got those qualifications and find the right location where there is little or no competition, you might be able to start a language academy. Might not be what you had in mind, but I honestly can't think of anything else!


----------



## russi666 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, my skills are very limited. I did ICT and Business Studies at college, then completely veered away from that and have been at the same furniture manufacturing firm my entire working life. I'm a dab hand at knocking a table or fireplace up, but that's about it! My partner on the other hand is currently the deputy manager of a nursery, so the language academy might not be too far fetched. I appreciate the comments. I don't necessarily take it as negativity, rather honesty! I didn't realise the autonomo went up to €500 a month. That seems excessive! No wonder so many fail! God. Thanks again.
Russ


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

russi666 said:


> ! I didn't realise the autonomo went up to €500 a month. That seems excessive! No wonder so many fail! God. Thanks again.
> Russ


That's for both of you, I'm no expert in this matter but I believe it's less if you are married. Someone on here will know more!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> That's for both of you, I'm no expert in this matter but I believe it's less if you are married. Someone on here will know more!


I'm pretty certain that there are no discounts for couples ........ the payment is per person

it's rather more than 250€ a month each, too, although the younger you are the less it costs - but the minimum is nearer 260€ a month after the initial 'low start' period


----------



## russi666 (Jul 8, 2013)

So, could you get round paying twice by registering one as the owner and the other as an employee? 
Any more ideas of anything that could perhaps do okay over there? I'm due in Benidorm again in May so think I'll have to have a good scout about and try and remember my notepad!
Thanks again
Russ


----------



## russi666 (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh, and very quickly, I won't have a huge amount of capital, so would prefer something I don't need a business premises for. Something online or mobile perhaps. Is there a demand for anything to be delivered there by any chance?


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

russi666 said:


> Oh, and very quickly, I won't have a huge amount of capital, so would prefer something I don't need a business premises for. Something online or mobile perhaps. Is there a demand for anything to be delivered there by any chance?


I doubt there is anything whats needed.

You said you dont have a big capital, ok, how you want to sell stuff? Online? Open a shop?

Be really careful, the peoples who answered you was telling you the situation exactly how it is, is very very hard to do something with out a huge capital, all profitable business sectors are already taken.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

russi666 said:


> So, could you get round paying twice by registering one as the owner and the other as an employee?
> Any more ideas of anything that could perhaps do okay over there? I'm due in Benidorm again in May so think I'll have to have a good scout about and try and remember my notepad!
> Thanks again
> Russ


well yes - but employing someone is seriously expensive too

I did some translation work for someone opening a bar recently & to employ someone on contract, the employer's NI was something like 40% of wages paid iirc


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Please see my post on the 'Opening a Cafe' thread. It attempts to explain the reality of life in Spain.
No-one has as yet mentioned that you one need to prove an income of around €650 per person plus €6000 in the bank plus proof of medical insurance before you can come to live in Spain.


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Please see my post on the 'Opening a Cafe' thread. It attempts to explain the reality of life in Spain.
> No-one has as yet mentioned that you one need to prove an income of around €650 per person plus €6000 in the bank plus proof of medical insurance before you can come to live in Spain.


You don't need to prove, you NEED to have actually to can live. Don't confuse him.

For NIE you need to prove, I did my papers about one year ago and they asked me to prove that I have that money for me and my wife, and the medical insurance.

Just make a simple computation and you need per 2 peoples 1000+ euro per month to can live ( Rent+Food+ many many more).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

doro said:


> You don't need to prove, you NEED to have actually to can live. Don't confuse him.
> 
> For NIE you need to prove, I did my papers about one year ago and they asked me to prove that I have that money for me and my wife, and the medical insurance.
> 
> Just make a simple computation and you need per 2 peoples 1000+ euro per month to can live ( Rent+Food+ many many more).



You mean 'residencia' - you need NO proof for just the NIE.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

doro said:


> You don't need to prove, you NEED to have actually to can live. Don't confuse him.
> 
> For NIE you need to prove, I did my papers about one year ago and they asked me to prove that I have that money for me and my wife, and the medical insurance.
> 
> Just make a simple computation and you need per 2 peoples 1000+ euro per month to can live ( Rent+Food+ many many more).


If they are intending to come to work then yes, they will need to prove that income.
No confusion...how can anyone legally work in Spain without an NIE?

Imo two people need a bit more than 1000€ per month to,live well..exist, maybe.
Rent of a decent flat, utilities, transport,various insurances, repairs, clothing...that's before you eat and never mind the occasional night out.


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> You mean 'residencia' - you need NO proof for just the NIE.


Well, when I moved to Spain, because I did not come to work, they asked me to prove the money and insurance to can get NIE. Probable if you have a work contract they do not ask you that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

doro said:


> Well, when I moved to Spain, because I did not come to work, they asked me to prove the money and insurance to can get NIE. Probable if you have a work contract they do not ask you that.


But the OPs don't have a work contract and aren't likely to get one.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

russi666 said:


> Well, my skills are very limited. I did ICT and Business Studies at college, then completely veered away from that and have been at the same furniture manufacturing firm my entire working life. I'm a dab hand at knocking a table or fireplace up, but that's about it! My partner on the other hand is currently the deputy manager of a nursery, so the language academy might not be too far fetched. I appreciate the comments. I don't necessarily take it as negativity, rather honesty! I didn't realise the autonomo went up to €500 a month. That seems excessive! No wonder so many fail! God. Thanks again.
> Russ


There's demand in Madrid for native English teachers/carers at nursery level. Perhaps in the long run opening an English speaking nursery would be an option - many Spanish parents are bending over backwards to get their kids into those places, waiting lists are long.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

doro said:


> Well, when I moved to Spain, because I did not come to work, they asked me to prove the money and insurance to can get NIE. Probable if you have a work contract they do not ask you that.


no..... that's to register as resident - NOT to get a NIE number - you don't even have to live here or even COME to Spain for a NIE number - so they will NEVER ask for proof of anything just for a NIE number (except perhaps proof of WHY you need it)

if when you went for your NIE you told them that you were living here & that's why you needed it, you would have then been required to register as resident - THEN & ONLY THEN do you have to show proof of funds/income & healthcare provision


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chopera said:


> There's demand in Madrid for native English teachers/carers at nursery level. Perhaps in the long run opening an English speaking nursery would be an option - many Spanish parents are bending over backwards to get their kids into those places, waiting lists are long.


In the long run...but meanwhile..?

It's difficult enough these days starting such an establishment in the UK so I should imagine it's even more complex in Spain. There probably is as you say a need for nurseries in big cities but one in our village has recently closed its doors.

It seems that Madrid, Barcelona and other big cities are the only places where these even a slight chance of work for foreigners these days.
If it were that simple to start a business I wonder why so many Spaniards are leaving Spain to look for work in other EU countries....


----------

